# FR: en <verbe> un autre - rôle du pronom "en"



## peter_iltchev

Bonjour à tous!

Je me farce en essayant de solutionner pourquoi on inclue le "en" dans cette phrase...

"Un train peut *EN *cacher un autre"

D'où vient-il ce mot?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Rob625

Tu vois un train; mais il peut y avoir des autres, que tu ne vois pas, parcequ'ils sont cachés derrière celui que tu vois. Alors, ce train que tu vois peut cacher des autres. Ou il peut cacher l'un de ces autres trains. Il peut en cacher un autre.

"en" = "des trains"


----------



## peter_iltchev

Ah, alors je comprend. Donc 'le train' dont on a déjà fait mention est exprimé dans le mot "en", qui doit être inclus puisque il n'y a aucun substantif qui suit le verbe "cacher". 

Est-ce que cette explication convient?

PI


----------



## pieanne

Si on omet "en", on se demande "un autre quoi?".
Ici, comme il l'a été dit, "en" remplace "train"


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
"Un train peut cacher un autre *train*" est une phrase sans pronom.
Si je remplace "*train*" par un pronom, j'obtiens :
"Un train peut *en* cacher un autre"

"*en*" est le pronom qui remplace "*train*". Si on l'oublie la phrase n'a plus de sens...


----------



## djamal 2008

Pour ma part le "en" est un adverbe de lieu; c'est qu'un train cache dans son espace un autre train.
C'est le vieux sens de EN; le nouveau serait pour réponde à cela.

J'en pense. c-à-d. je pense à cela.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
Non, "en" est bien un pronom et il remplace l'autre train.

"En" reprend en général un complément introduit par "de".
ex. je veux du pain -> j'en veux (en = du pain)

Quand le complément repris par le pronom contient des déterminants (numéraux, indéfinis...) il est repris par "en".
ex. je mange trois pommes -> j'en mange trois.
ex. je mange quelques pommes -> j'en mange quelques-unes.
C'est le cas pour "l'autre train" où "autre" est un déterminant indéfini.

Sinon, pour les compléments commençant par "à", on utilise le pronom "y"
je pense à cela -> J'en pense. 
je pense à cela -> J'*y* pense.


----------



## alogbe

TitTornade said:


> "*en*" est le pronom qui remplace "*train*". Si on l'oublie la phrase n'a plus de sens...


Je comprends votre logique, mais pour nous anglophones ce n'est pas tellement évident, puisqu'on peut écrire indifféremment: 

_One train may hide another train
One train may hide another one
One train may hide another_

Selon la logique anglaise, si je peux parler ainsi, le mot another dans le troisième de ces exemples signifie, par défaut, un autre train (si aucun autre objet n'a été mentionné).


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
c'est effectivement une logique différente entre les deux langues. 
En français "_Quand le complément repris par le pronom contient des déterminants (numéraux, indéfinis...) il est repris par "en".
ex. je mange trois pommes -> j'en mange trois._" (citation de la réponse #8).

On ne peut pas dire "Un train peut cacher un autre" sinon votre interlocuteur attendra la fin de la phrase en se demandant "un autre quoi ?" comme précisé dans la réponse #4 !


----------



## northernguy

Dans un article bizarre aujourd'hui il y a une manchette dont le titre est "Un chauffeur de taxi *en* attaque un autre avec un tournevis".  Pourquoi ont-ils utilisé "en".....Est-ce qu'il suffirait de dire "Un chauffer de taxi attaque un autre avec un tournevis"?  Sinon, pourquoi?  

Merci à tous!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Ici, "en" est mis pour "chauffeur de taxi" : _en attaque un autre = attaque un autre chauffeur de taxi_.
Si j'entends _Un chauffeur de taxi attaque un autre avec un tournevis_, je me demanderais "un autre _quoi ?_"


----------



## trickyvic

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas à quoi fait reférénce le "en" dans cette phrase : 

Alban - appelons-le ainsi - lui a toujours dit "Ta première fois, ce sera avec moi", avant de réaliser qu'elle *en* aimait un autre.

Le contexte: cet article


----------



## Maître Capello

Le _en_ est un pronom faisant implicitement référence à _garçon_ :

_Elle aimait un autre *garçon*_ → _Elle *en* aimait un autre._


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Le pronom renvoie à garçon ou jeune homme, même si ce genre de terme n'a pas été exprimé précédemment. Cela revient à dire_ elle aimait quelqu'un d'autre .

_C'est le même emploi que dans _Combien en voulez-vous ? - Donnez m'en trois _où _en_ renvoie à l'objet dont il est question ( c'est à dire "trois unités de ce même objet" ) ou bien _dans Elle en a choisi une plus chère _où seul le contexte permet de savoirs'il s'agit d'une robe ou d'une voiture ou d'autre chose. Ce _en_ peut aussi renvoyer à une personne comme on le voit dans votre exemple, puisque _un(e) autre_ peut s'appliquer aussi à une personne.


----------



## t k

_Je n'ai pas pu réparer le skateboard, alors j'*en* ai acheté un autre._

Is "*en*" necessary here?
Is "... *j'ai acheté un autre*" considered wrong?
Thanks.  --- tk


----------



## Raddical

Yes, it is. In french you always have to indicate what you're talking about. When you say "J'ai acheté un autre" something is missing. There is no object. It's like saying " I bought a different / I bought a nice".


----------



## janpol

Si tu n'emploies pas "en", tu dois répéter "un skateboard" ce qui n'est ni naturel ni économique.
Je n'ai pas pu réparer le skateboard, alors j'ai acheté un autre skateboard.


----------



## t k

Thanks for the answers.
The dictionary says "autre" is also a pronoun.
So in this example, it cannot be a pronoun, I assume.  Right?
Thanks, again.  --- tk


----------



## OLN

_Autre_ alone is an adjective_*.
un* autre_ and _*l'*autre (→ another *one*, the other *one*) _are pronouns.


----------



## LugubriusMachinator

So, I've seen this in a lot of figures of speech and it's always confused me, but I can't think of any other examples besides this one from "Une Autre Étude de Femme" by Balzac:

"Cette question venait de lui être adressée dans une intention évidemment philosophique par un homme d’esprit et d’observation qu’il avait nommé préfet, qui fut longtemps journaliste, et qui l’admirait sans mêler à son admiration ce filet de critique vinaigrée avec lequel, à Paris, un homme supérieur s’excuse *d’en admirer* un autre."

My question is: what is "en" doing in this context? I really have no idea. As for a translation, I think it's pretty obvious:

"This question was just being addressed to him, with an intention obviously philosophical, by a man of spirit and observation whom he had named préfet, who had long been a journalist, and whom he admired without mixing into his admiration this morsel of bitter critique with which, in Paris, a superior man excuses himself from admiring another." 

(I'm sure I could produce a more graceful translation, but it's currently 4 in the morning, so that'll have to wait.)

Any clarification would be much appreciated. Merci d'avance!


----------



## frugnaglio

Hi, it refers to _homme_: a superior man apologizes for admiring another (man).

I think that "excuses himself from admiring another" means something else though...


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

On s'excuse *de qqch*.

_un homme s’excuse *d’admirer* un autre homme_ serait possible.
_un homme s’excuse *d’admirer* un autre _ne sera pas utilisé. On fera la reprise par le pronom : _un homme s’excuse *d’en admirer* un autre._


----------



## Oddmania

atcheque said:


> On s'excuse *de qqch*.


Hi,

I don't think this is relevant. The fact that the verb is _s'excuser *de* quelque chose_ would explain why the pronoun _en_ is needed in _Il s*'en* excuse_ ("He apologizes *for it*"), but not in _Il s'excuse d'en admirer un autre_.

LugubriusMachinator, the pronoun _en_ is linked to the word _un_ here. In English, you can perfectly say _I have one, I ate one, I owe you one,_ etc. but in French, the word _one / un _has to be linked the what it refers to. The logic is that you don't own _one_ (you can't own a figure), but you own one copy *of* something else.

Hence, _I have *some *= J'*en *ai_ (some money, some apples, whatever).
....but _I have *one *= J'*en *ai *un*._
..(and _I have two = J'en ai deux_, etc).

You can't just say _J'ai un_ to translate _I have one_. It doesn't make sense in French. You have to clarify _I have one *of it*_ ("*en*").

Hence, _...for admiring another *one*_ should be translated as _...d'*en *admirer *un *autre_ ("another one *of them**,* another one *of a man*").


----------



## Armanguwen

Hello, I want to ask wheter we could write the second sentence below without « en » and what would doing so change exactly.

Je n’épouserai pas Brutus. Parce que j'en aime un autre.

It is probably wrong, but I thought « un autre de lui » gave the sense « other than him » would give. Hovewer I could find nothing such structure as « un autre de quelqu’un.


----------



## olivier68

Ah, ce petit "en" qui complique tout  ;-) Il n'est pas toujours techniquement interprétable : il fait ici référence à un complément / une idée qui n'est pas mentionnée explicitement et que le lecteur doit reconstruire.

Par exemple : 

- As-tu vu d'anciennes ruines en Turquie ?
- Oui, j'en ai vues.
---> j'ai vu de telles ruines [parmi toutes celles qui existent, parmi toutes celles que j'aurais pu voir…]

- J'en aime un autre 
---> = il est quelqu'un d'autre que j'aime [parmi toutes les personnes que je pourrais aimer ou qui pourraient m'aimer]

Ce "en", indéfini, replace le "un" (indéfini aussi d'ailleurs) dans un contexte non-dit : on particularise ici une personne par rapport à un ensemble plus général… tout en restant flou quant à son identification.

NB. Votre citation vient-elle d'un film récent d'Astérix ? J'avoue ne pas trouver d'autres occurrences… pour ce qui ressemble à une imitation/parodie du style théâtral des tragédies cornélienne et/ou racinienne du XVIIème siècle lorsqu'on relit tout le dialogue.


----------



## Armanguwen

Merci beaucoup oliver68, c'est un peu compliqué. Mais ça a m'aidé énormément. Et oui, je l'ai vue dans le filme Astérix et obelix concernant les jeux olympiques. Alors, j'en fait que l'on utilise pas celui-là chaque jour.


----------



## veeken

Hi, id really appreciate it if a native French speaker could explain why 'en' is necessary here:

 Après tout, son film en vaut bien un autre.

In general, the usage of 'en' as a pronoun when it doesn't appear necessary causes all sorts of frustration for me. It reeks of idiom. […] 
In each of these cases 'en' is complementing the verb it precedes. The question i have is why it's necessary that it should.

Merci par avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Autre_ is an adjective. Making it a pronoun is usually done by adding an article: _*l'*autre, *un(e)* autre_, etc.

However, if the pronoun is used as a *direct object* with an *indefinite article*, you also need to add *en* to make it clear what "other" thing or person you are talking about: _*en*… *un(e)* autre_.

_Le militant s'assit après son discours. *Un autre* se leva et prit la parole à son tour._ {subject}
_Tu pensais à celui-là ? — Non, je pensais *à un autre*._ {indirect object}
_Je n'aime pas ce pantalon. Je préfère *l'autre*._ {direct object + definite article}
_Je n'aime pas ce jouet. J'*en* veux *un autre*._ {direct object + indefinite article}
_Après tout, son film *en* vaut bien *un autre*._ {direct object + indefinite article}

The _en_ is, however, sometimes omitted in colloquial speech. You may therefore hear:

_J'aime pas ce jouet. J'veux *un autre*.
Après tout, son film vaut bien *un autre*._

It may help if you think of _en_ as "one" in English, e.g., _J'*en* veux *un autre*_ = I want *another one*.


----------



## Bezoard

Je trouve que le "en" dans "il en vaut bien un autre" est difficile à  expliquer. Il n'est pas comparable à  celui de "il en veut bien un autre", qui est classique ( en = de cela).


----------



## olivier68

"de cela", comme "générique" doit pouvoir s'ajuster à la construction du verbe, je pense. Ici, il faudrait plutôt comprendre :*"Il vaut bien un autre parmi de cela" = "il vaut bien un autre parmi tous ceux qui existent".
Simple suggestion.


----------



## Yendred

Pour moi, les choses sont très claires :
_son film *en* vaut bien un autre = son film vaut bien un autre *film*_
C'est simplement une façon d'éviter la répétition.


----------



## Bezoard

Bien sûr, le sens est très clair et on emploie cette construction tout le temps. Je m'ingerrogeais juste sur le vrai rôle grammatical de "en" dans les deux phrases.
Dans "j'en veux un autre", "en" est nécessaire, sinon la phrase est indéterminée. Je veux un autre quoi ? C'est "en" qui indique que je veux un autre "de cela".
Dans "Son film en vaut bien un autre", "en" paraît moins nécessaire, car la phrase est déjà déterminée par le sujet "film".
Mais il est probable que le sens de "en" doit être pris un peu plus largement, peut-être "parmi cela" comme le suggère Olivier, ou même encore plus vaguement "au sujet de cela, puisqu'on parle de cela, à propos de cela".
On retrouve du reste un usage similaire avec "de"  dans :
_J'en veux bien un autre *de* bonbon.
Il en vaut bien un autre *de* film._


----------



## declaum

Bonjour.

I'd like to know why there is an "en" in the following sentence:

_Ce pantalon ne me plaît plus, j'aimerais en voir un autre ou d'autres._

In other words, what grammar rule explains the use of the pronoun "en" in this case?

Merci par avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Un autre_ may not be used as direct object alone – you must use it along with _en_.

_J'aimerais avoir un autre *pantalon*.
J'aimerais avoir un autre._  (another what?)
_J'aimerais *en* avoir un autre._ 

P.S. You probably meant to write, _J'aimerais en *a*voir un autre_ (= I would like to have another one).


----------



## declaum

Thanks for the reply, Maître Capello.

What I don't understand is if there is a general rule that this particular use fits in or if this use of "en" is specific to "un autre" as a direct object.

The quoted sentence is from a grammar book, which says elsewhere regarding the use of "en":

il peut remplacer un nom précédé de un, une, des - du, de la.
Il peut remplacer un nom de chose precédé de la préposition de.
Il peut aussi remplacer un complément de nom (après une expresion de quantité).
Il peut également remplacer un complément de lieu (indiquant l'origine, la provenance).
Il peut enfin remplacer toute un proposition ou un infinitif.

I don't see how any of these rules apply to the aforementioned sentence, though.


----------



## Maître Capello

The first one does: 


declaum said:


> il peut remplacer un nom précédé de un


_J'aimerais avoir un pantalon_ → _J'aimerais *en* avoir un.
J'aimerais avoir un autre pantalon_ → _J'aimerais *en* avoir un autre._



declaum said:


> What I don't understand is if there is a general rule that this particular use fits in or if this use of "en" is specific to "un autre" as a direct object.


It works with any other adjectives or complements, including relative clauses:

_J'aimerais avoir un beau pantalon_ → _J'aimerais *en* avoir un beau.
J'aimerais avoir un pantalon beige → J'aimerais *en* avoir un beige.
J'aimerais avoir un pantalon à carreaux → J'aimerais *en* avoir un à carreaux.
J'aimerais avoir un pantalon qui soit agréable à porter  → J'aimerais *en* avoir un qui soit agréable à porter._


----------



## declaum

Oh, I see. I appreciate the detailed explanation, Maître Capello. 🙂

Let me see if i understand now.

1) "Autre" can't be used as a direct object alone because it is an indefinite adjective;
2) "d'autres" works alone since it's an indefinite pronoun;
3) since "_j'aimerais en voir un autre ou d'autres" _means "_j'aimerais voir un autre pantalon ou d'autres."_ the first rule applies.

Did I get it right? I thought that since the sentence read "_Ce pantalon (...)_" and not "_Un pantalon (...)_" the first rule didn't apply.


----------



## Maître Capello

declaum said:


> 1) "Autre" can't be used as a direct object alone because it is an indefinite adjective


More precisely, _un autre_ can't be used as direct object *indefinite* pronoun. But it can be an indirect object or subject *indefinite* pronoun, or a direct object *definite* pronoun:

_J'aimerais *un* autre_. 
_J'*en* aimerais *un* autre_. 
_Tu portes un pantalon bleu. Je me souviens d'*un* autre qui est rouge_.  (indirect object indefinite pronoun)
_Un pantalon est bleu. *Un* autre est rouge_.  (subject indefinite pronoun)
_Je n'aime pas ce pantalon. Je préfère *l'*autre_.  (direct object definite pronoun)



declaum said:


> 2) "d'autres" works alone since it's an indefinite pronoun


No. It is just the plural version of _un autre_. Just like _un autre_, it may or may not need to be used with _en_ depending on its part of speech.

_J'aimerais *d'*autres_. 
_J'*en* aimerais *d*'autres_. 
_Tu portes un pantalon bleu. Je me souviens d'autres qui sont rouges_.  (indirect object indefinite pronoun)
_Un pantalon est bleu. *D'*autres sont rouges_.  (subject indefinite pronoun)
_Je n'aime pas ce pantalon. Je préfère *les* autres_.  (direct object definite pronoun)



declaum said:


> I thought that since the sentence read "_Ce pantalon (...)_" and not "_Un pantalon (...)_" the first rule didn't apply.


The antecedent of _un autre_ may be indefinite or not (definite, demonstrative, possessive, etc.). This has absolutely no impact on the "indefiniteness" of _un autre_.

_Je n'aime pas *le* pantalon que tu me proposes. J'*en* aimerais *un* autre.
Je n'aime pas *ce* pantalon. J'*en* aimerais *un* autre.
Je n'aime pas *mon* pantalon. J'*en* aimerais *un* autre.

Je n'aime pas *le* premier pantalon. J'aimerais *l'*autre.
Je n'aime pas *ce* pantalon. J'aimerais *l'*autre.
Je n'aime pas *mon* pantalon rouge. J'aimerais *l'*autre, qui est bleu._


----------

